# Powerbook 17 hs récupération de données



## Matt83590 (15 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. 

Cela fait tout bizarre de revenir ici, car j'étais inscrit ici il y a plusieurs années quand j'étais sur Mac ppc. 

Je reviens vers vous, car vous étiez de bon conseil (et je pense que vous l'êtes toujours ) et j'espère trouver une solution à mon problème. 

Voilà le problème. Je possède un powerbook 17 pouces hs depuis de nombreuses années (car je n'ai jamais eu le temps de m'en occuper) et je souhaiterai récupérer des données sur son disque dur (photos de la naissance de mes enfants entre autre ). Malheureusement je suis sous win10 actuellement. Donc première question : est-il possible de récupérer ces données depuis mon win10 ? Et comment ? 
Sinon, la fois dernière en allant manger chez une amie, j'ai vu qu'elle avait un MacBook pro. Serait-ce possible de le faire avec le sien et comment ? 

J'attends vos réponses. Si vous avez des questions pour plus d'info, n'hésitez pas... 
Par avance, merci à la communauté 
Matthieu


----------



## Sly54 (15 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,



Matt83590 a dit:


> Sinon, la fois dernière en allant manger chez une amie, j'ai vu qu'elle avait un MacBook pro. Serait-ce possible de le faire avec le sien et comment ?


En principe : tu mets le disque dur interne de ton MBP 17" dans un boitier et tu branches ce boitier au MBP de ton ami.
Points à surveiller : ton dd doit entrer dans le boitier externe mais surtout, tu dois pouvoir brancher ce boitier sur le MBP en question.


----------



## Matt83590 (15 Octobre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> En principe : tu mets le disque dur interne de ton MBP 17" dans un boitier et tu branches ce boitier au MBP de ton ami.
> Points à surveiller : ton dd doit entrer dans le boitier externe mais surtout, tu dois pouvoir brancher ce boitier sur le MBP en question.


Normalement j'ai un boitier DD externe qui se branche en USB. Donc en le branchant directement au mac de mon amie je pourrai lire mon DD tout simplement !? pas d'autres manip à faire ? comme mon mac est un PPC et elle un Intel....


----------



## Sly54 (15 Octobre 2021)

Matt83590 a dit:


> comme mon mac est un PPC et elle un Intel.


J'avoue que les machines PPC commencent à dater beaucoup, mais je ne crois pas que tu aies quelque chose de particulier à faire.
Je suis quasiment certain d'avoir branché certains de mes vieux dd, provenant de mes vieux Mac, sur des machines récentes (2010  ) à base de processeur Intel, sans souci.

Mais attention : si jamais au branchement du disque sur la machine de ton amie un message s'affiche indiquant que le disque n'est pas reconnu et te proposant de le formater, tu refuses. Autrement -->


----------



## Matt83590 (15 Octobre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'avoue que les machines PPC commencent à dater beaucoup, mais je ne crois pas que tu aies quelque chose de particulier à faire.
> Je suis quasiment certain d'avoir branché certains de mes vieux dd, provenant de mes vieux Mac, sur des machines récentes (2010  ) à base de processeur Intel, sans souci.
> 
> Mais attention : si jamais au branchement du disque sur la machine de ton amie un message s'affiche indiquant que le disque n'est pas reconnu et te proposant de le formater, tu refuses. Autrement -->


Ok. Beh je vais regarder ça chez elle lundi soir ;-)
Merci


----------



## dandu (15 Octobre 2021)

Sous Windows, il y a Transmac sinon, c'est gratuit pour 15 jours d'essai et ça marche très bien pour lire un disque de Mac. 

Pour l'adaptateur pour le disque dur, faut juste la bonne version. Dans un PowerBook, c'est du PATA 44 broches (2,5 pouces), c'est pas le plus courant pour les disques durs externes (mais ça se trouve facilement quand même sur Amazon and co).


----------

